# Fayetteville, NC anyone?



## Steptron Veehen (Jan 2, 2014)

or hell just plain ole NC? we need to stick together lol


----------



## daisy30 (Jan 29, 2014)

I was looking for one around here as well, but to no avail...


----------



## hrevils (Feb 24, 2017)

im here in hope mills/fayetteville


----------

